
Show HN: Resistor Colour Code Challenge, a game to teach resistor colour codes - neotek
http://sdmtr.github.io/rccc/
======
neotek
Hello HN, I find it easier to learn through practice and repetition so I made
this little game to help me with resistor colour codes.

At the moment it picks a random E12 resistor value, but at some stage I'm
hoping to have time to update it so that you can pick different series,
tolerances, and number of bands.

Someone on reddit asked why it doesn't just get the player to type in the
value of the resistor into a text box (like 1M, or 6.8k or 150R or whatever),
and the reason is that I think it's much more useful to learn the colour
translations directly since converting the numbers to a resistance value is
trivial. Getting the numbers right first is more important.

The source is on Github, but since it's an entirely self-contained HTML file
there's nothing much to see.

I've only tested this on the latest Chrome on macOS so YMMV with different
browsers and platforms. If you have any issues you'd like to report please add
them to the Github tracker or reply to this comment. Cheers :)

[https://github.com/sdmtr/Resistor-Colour-Code-
Challenge](https://github.com/sdmtr/Resistor-Colour-Code-Challenge)

------
mannykannot
Nice - I gave it a try, and found that I had forgotten how to do something
that was once automatic.

I still recall when I realized, as a kid, that the middle six are in rainbow
order.

